# Tomber enceinte



## Quixotic Rake

L'expression "tomber enceinte" peut-elle bien etre traduite par "to get pregnant"?


----------



## Pitchbowl Fr

Oui bien sûr, je crois même que dans ce cas on peut aussi utiliser "to fall pregnant"
comme dans "fall in love", en anglais fall possède également un sens figuré.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Difficile de savoir sans la phrase complète, mais je crois que je dirais plutôt "_*to become pregnant*_".

Désolée, Pitchbowl, on ne dit pas "_fall pregnant_" en anglais, du moins pas en AE.


----------



## lefrancophile

Personally, I've never heard of "falling pregnant".

"We fell in love, and as a result of it, she got/became pregnant."


----------



## Quixotic Rake

Il s'agit d'une piece que j'ecris en anglais. Les personnages etant deux ados new-yorkais il va de soit que je recherche une expression en AE...

"Sol: My parents got my sister. Three years later my mother got pregnant of me. I guess my father freaked out or something.[...]"

Alors... "got" ou "became"?

Merci pour votre aide et rapidite a tous en tous cas!


----------



## lefrancophile

I'd say "became pregnant with me".


----------



## lefrancophile

Also, "my parents _had_ my sister".


----------



## SwissPete

Three years later my mother got  pregnant *with *me.


----------



## Quixotic Rake

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pitchbowl Fr

bloomiegirl said:


> Difficile de savoir sans la phrase complète, mais je crois que je dirais plutôt "_*to become pregnant*_".
> 
> Désolée, Pitchbowl, on ne dit pas "_fall pregnant_" en anglais, du moins pas en AE.



Bon, j'étais pourtant sûr de moi, mais si tu le dis tu dois avoir raison.

Par contre pour "get pregnant" il y a pas de doutes, et si ta phrase se situe dans un dialogue l'expression sonne mieux que "become pregnant"


----------



## bloomiegirl

Pitchbowl Fr said:


> [...] Par contre pour "get pregnant" il n'y a pas de doutes, et si ta phrase se situe dans un dialogue l'expression sonne mieux que "become pregnant"



Mais ça dépend du contexte et du registre du dialogue... 
En tout cas, dans celui de Quixotic Rake, c'est "_*got* pregnant_ with me" qui convient, comme l'a déjà dit SwissPete.

(Salut, Pete !)


----------



## Quixotic Rake

Bon alors apres trois changements entre "got" et "became" je retiens definitivement "got." Merci aussi pour toutes les corrections collaterales.


----------



## est-ce que je peux dire..

I just wanted to clarify that "to fall pregnant" is indeed a correct phrase in English...at least if you're speaking it in Britain!


----------



## Coq

For slang purpose: _to get prego_
_(native speakers, please confirm)_


----------



## est-ce que je peux dire..

"to be 'preggers'" works..but it is extremely informal..or "she's up the duff" would be another colloquial way..or indeed "she's got a bun in the oven" is a more figurative way of saying it..


----------



## Mezzofanti

"To fall pregnant" s'emploie en effet en BE et je l'ai rencontré en Australie aussi. Pas très élégante, l'expression me suggère que la grossesse n'était pas voulue. Mais n'est-ce pas le cas aussi pour l'expression "tomber enceinte" en français ? J'aurais dit que lex deux expressions ont le même sens et sont du même registre. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## carog

"tomber enceinte" en français est une expression très courante, et ne suggère pas à mon avis que la grossesse n'est pas voulue.


----------



## Micia93

j'aurais cependant tendance à être d'accord avec Mezzofanti cependant : "tomber enceinte" a une connotation légèrement négative, mais c'est purement subjectif bien sûr   :=)


----------



## carog

Ah bon, il y a pourtant beaucoup d'articles de magazines spécialisés intitulés "Mettez toutes les chances de votre côté pour tomber enceinte" "Conseils pour tomber enceinte" etc...la différence que je perçois entre "être enceinte" et "tomber enceinte" est que la première est un état et la deuxième un "devenir"? Mais bon, je chipote, je chipote....


----------



## Coq

Je suis d'accord avec Carog: pas de connotation négative. 
Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas d'alternative ou de synonyme...


----------



## est-ce que je peux dire..

l'expression "to fall pregnant" s'emploie très rarement en anglais, les indigénes utilisent plûtot "to be pregnant" afin de l'exclamer, e.g: "Are you pregnant?" -''yes I am"

Ainsi evitant tout sens de quelque chose d'involue


----------



## Micia93

carog said:


> Ah bon, il y a pourtant beaucoup d'articles de magazines spécialisés intitulés "Mettez toutes les chances de votre côté pour tomber enceinte" "Conseils pour tomber enceinte" etc...la différence que je perçois entre "être enceinte" et "tomber enceinte" est que la première est un état et la deuxième un "devenir"? Mais bon, je chipote, je chipote....


 
non, pas du tout, c'est peut-être moi qui suis trop ... romantique ! 
n'est-il pas plus joli de dire : "j'attends un bébé" ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

est-ce que je peux dire.. said:


> I just wanted to clarify that "to fall pregnant" is indeed a correct phrase in English...at least if you're speaking it in Britain!


 
Confirmed, with hundreds of thousands of results on Google.  I even think that in the 19th century more prudish speakers would say e.g. "_She fell with another child_".


----------



## Le Sain

you say simply "be pregnant"


----------



## A-class-act

I used to here a lot get pregnant.
Juste une chose,quand on dit Tomber enceinte la plus part de temps c'est pas voulu.


----------



## Coq

A-class-act said:


> I used to here a lot get pregnant.
> Juste une chose,quand on dit Tomber enceinte la plus part de temps c'est pas voulu.


 
Ah bon? Selon quelle source?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Coq said:


> For slang purpose: _to get prego_
> _(native speakers, please confirm)_


AE: *to get knocked up* (rude)


----------



## xiancee

On est la pour chipoter de toute façon mais il est vrais que "tomber" enceinte remonte à la chute originelle, perte de l'innocence et tous les accessoires ....
Pas facile de rester "neutre" dans ce domaine.
En espagnol c'est encore pire .... "embarazada" !!!! Si ça n'est pas de l'encombrement !!


----------



## Quixotic Rake

Selon moi l'expression "tomber enceinte" au XXI ème siècle est on ne peut plus neutre. En tous cas lorsque j'ai pose la question à l'origine de cette discussion, c'était dénué d'un quelconque sens péjoratif. Pour une expression péjorative il y a "engrosser" qui me viendrait à l'esprit, mais c'est évidemment beaucoup plus familier...


----------



## Dynamite

si si autres façons :
je suis enceinte
je me suis retrouvée enceinte
bien sûr ça dépend des contextes
perso je déteste "tomber" enceinte et je ne le dis QUE dans un contexte péjoratif mais beaucoup de gens le disent couramment


----------



## Dynamite

Quixotic Rake said:


> Selon moi l'expression "tomber enceinte" au XXI ème siècle est on ne peut plus neutre. En tous cas lorsque j'ai pose la question à l'origine de cette discussion, c'était dénué d'un quelconque sens péjoratif. Pour une expression péjorative il y a "engrosser" qui me viendrait à l'esprit, mais c'est évidemment beaucoup plus familier...



familier : tomber en cloque
avoir le ballon

mignon : avoir les petits pieds qui poussent


----------



## Dynamite

Coq said:


> Ah bon? Selon quelle source?


Ben je suis presque d'accord avec l'explication de A-class-act
Dans ma région quand on dit je suis tombée enceinte ou elle est tombée enceinte on enchaîne en général : et elle le voulait ? ou ah mince alors !
Dira-t-on Aaah je suis enfin tombée enceinte! ???
J'en doute un peu sauf pour des gens qui ne connaissent que cette expression ou qui pensent qu'elle est jolie et n'implique rien. 
Mais bon il y a des gens qui disent bouffer en toute circonstance au lieu de manger.
Bref tout ça pour dire que c'est finalement assez familier.
Sinon on dit dans un registre correct : attendre un enfant ou être enceinte.
En Angleterre j'ai souvent entendu she got pregnant, she is pregnant


----------



## Dynamite

Quixotic Rake said:


> Selon moi l'expression "tomber enceinte" au XXI ème siècle est on ne peut plus neutre. En tous cas lorsque j'ai pose la question à l'origine de cette discussion, c'était dénué d'un quelconque sens péjoratif. Pour une expression péjorative il y a "engrosser" qui me viendrait à l'esprit, mais c'est évidemment beaucoup plus familier...



on dira alors "il l'a engrossée" "il a engrossé cette fille" mais "elle est grosse de 7 mois"


----------



## Dynamite

xiancee said:


> On est la pour chipoter de toute façon mais il est vrais que "tomber" enceinte remonte à la chute originelle, perte de l'innocence et tous les accessoires ....
> Pas facile de rester "neutre" dans ce domaine.
> En espagnol c'est encore pire .... "embarazada" !!!! Si ça n'est pas de l'encombrement !!



oui ne dit-on pas d'ailleurs tomber malade, tomber dans le péché, dans un travers, dans l'alcool etc...


----------



## carog

Dynamite said:


> .....sauf pour des gens qui ne connaissent que cette expression ou qui pensent qu'elle est jolie et n'implique rien.


 
Eh bien je fais sans doute partie de cette catégorie! Pour moi "tomber enceinte" n'est pas plus péjoratif que de dire "tomber malade" ou "tomber amoureux". Et oui, c'est peut-être une différence régionale mais ce n'est pas de l'ignorance....


----------



## Dynamite

carog said:


> Ah bon, il y a pourtant beaucoup d'articles de magazines spécialisés intitulés "Mettez toutes les chances de votre côté pour tomber enceinte" "Conseils pour tomber enceinte" etc...la différence que je perçois entre "être enceinte" et "tomber enceinte" est que la première est un état et la deuxième un "devenir"? Mais bon, je chipote, je chipote....



c'est pas faux non plus
le magazine pourra difficilement dire "conseils pour être enceinte" 
je ne vois pas comment il peut dire autrement et dans ce cas-là "tomber" marque bien le changement d'état comme dans tomber malade


----------



## Dynamite

carog said:


> Eh bien je fais sans doute partie de cette catégorie! Pour moi "tomber enceinte" n'est pas plus péjoratif que de dire "tomber malade" ou "tomber amoureux". Et oui, c'est peut-être une différence régionale mais ce n'est pas de l'ignorance....



ah bien : tomber amoureux !!
voilà qui est positif
alors on est peut-être bien donc surtout dans un changement d'état ?


----------



## carog

Dynamite said:


> ah bien : tomber amoureux !!
> voilà qui est positif
> alors on est peut-être bien donc surtout dans un changement d'état ?


 Pour rester dans le positif le premier est normalement lié au second!


----------



## Dynamite

)) excellent !


----------



## Bobbum

Quixotic Rake said:


> Il s'agit d'une piece que j'ecris en anglais. Les personnages etant deux ados new-yorkais il va de soit que je recherche une expression en AE...
> 
> "Sol: My parents got my sister. Three years later my mother got pregnant of me. I guess my father freaked out or something.[...]"
> 
> Alors... "got" ou "became"?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide et rapidite a tous en tous cas!


I think these people are Italian-americans speaking in their New York dialect. That's why all the gots.


----------



## JimboFr

One of my personal favourites - "To get Keith Cheggers". Contracted form of the name of a British TV presenter, Keith Chegwin, rhyming with "preggers".


----------

